# A Dreadknight/Furioso Conversion



## DaafiejjXD

Hey,

If all goes according to plan, I will be doing some conversion work in the next few weeks. I have the idea, to take out the dreadknight's (DK) matrix style cockpit, and replace it with a venerable dread(VD) one. Along with some other additions:wink:

While looking at the picture on what's new today(friday 25th march), it seems the VD torso will fit nicely on the DK's frame, with some conversion work of course.

Now I was wondering, if someone on this forum has already got a dreadknight, and if so, could you please compare it to a normal dread, and tell me whether it is actually possible to do this?

If it is, then I'll start preparing the conversion, and (hopefully) buy the boxes on saturday.

I'll make a project log of it:victory:

Cheers!

P.S. C&C is also welcome.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Already some progress! 

I don't like painting, so that has always been a major issue with my projects, leaving most unpainted. However, one of my friends, who actually does commission painting, agreed to paint the Dread once completed! It will only cost me the price of the paints required, lucky me .

Cheers!


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Well the plan has changed a bit. My FLGS does not have the plastic venerable dread, only the metal one. Now I can't do the conversion with the metal one(maybe I can, but it'll be hard, and not worthwhile). So I asked them what they did have(I was on the phone) They said they had the following plastic dreads: Normal, the heavy one and the blood angels one. It turned out they have the plastic furioso in the store, so I'll convert the DK using a furioso. I still have to go get the boxes, but they're reserved for me, so they won't be sold before I get there. 

I'll post some pics when I have the boxes.

Cheers!


----------



## DaafiejjXD

I picked up the boxes yesterday, and I have been busy converting ever since. It actually worked out better than I initially thought. The furioso sarcophagus was about the same size as the DK torso, so I was able to create a dreadnaught like upper body.

Without further ado, the pictures:









I chopped up two of the sarcophagi of the furioso sprue, and put them back together in a way I liked. I also cut away the pedals where the Termie would have his feet, and replaced them with some leg armor pieces that came with the furioso. I also cut away the board like middle section, as I was not going to place a Gk there.









I added the side panels of the sarcophagi here, and I posed the legs in a more walking pose, instead of the static pose a DK normally has.









After some greenstuffing and further converting, I ended with the picture above.









A side view.









A more detailed view of the torso.

C&C Welcome

Also, could one of the moderators change this thread's name to: "A Dreadknight/Furioso conversion" Thanks in advance!

Cheers!


----------



## aboytervigon

Utterly Fantastic it looks superb 10x better and I like the dreadknight before Can't wait to see it painted.


----------



## shaantitus

No criticisms at all. That is magnificent. Better than the original dread and the original dreadknight.


----------



## DaafiejjXD

aboytervigon said:


> Utterly Fantastic it looks superb 10x better and I like the dreadknight before Can't wait to see it painted.


Thanks! Though it isn't done yet. I am still doing some minor things like a bit more greenstuff, and some more details.

My friend will paint it, but it will take some time, as it is a pretty big miniature(Hmm that sounds odd ^^) And he can't start work on it for a few weeks, as he is busy with school. I don't blame him, school's a b*tch haha.



shaantitus said:


> No criticisms at all. That is magnificent. Better than the original dread and the original dreadknight.


Thanks! 

Cheers!


----------



## Keecai

excellent work so far, keeps with the feel of the dreadnoughts, scale remains good too. 
I am glad there are conversion to the model coming out!! Not a fan of the original myself
(I am currently working on a fully enclosed cockpit myself)


----------



## lav25gunner

That looks BAD-ASS!! That's the way it should have been done in the first place. Take some pics from the back, top and sides so I can steal your design. And maybe some closeups of where the sarcophagus and torso meet, in particular the waist and the back of the head. ++ REP


----------



## Hellados

very cool idea dude, tbh at first i thought wtf is this person doing!! but now i can see it its awesome


----------



## asianavatar

Looks pretty darn awesome, only critique is that right now it looks like there is no way that an actual space marine would be positioned in that armour based on where his head is. I think it needs to have a longer cockpit area. Maybe add an extension under the torso some how. Or at least swap it out for a helmeted head.


----------



## lav25gunner

asianavatar said:


> Looks pretty darn awesome, only critique is that right now it looks like there is no way that an actual space marine would be positioned in that armour based on where his head is. I think it needs to have a longer cockpit area. Maybe add an extension under the torso some how. Or at least swap it out for a helmeted head.



It could just be a head piloting the thing. They shove their greatest fallen hero into the life support mobile fighting unit and unleash ass kicking for all.


----------



## Salio

This is great! Good conversion work and a creative idea. Almost looks like a knight-titan kinda thing. You should definitely put pics of it painted up once you're done!


----------



## Kreuger

Looks great.

I'm not sure how right I think AsianAvatar is. I think that if it were a mangled marine he might well be a para/quadriplegic. Even so, his rib-cage would likely be wider than the sarcophagus allows, because the head is proportionally so much bigger than the sarcophagus. But I think a helm might lose the focus that you achieve using the head.

I'm not sure how feasible it would be to make the sarcophagus wider.

But it does like mighty sharp!

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## DaafiejjXD

Well, I have been pondering about the head myself, but like the one on the GW furioso, the head will be gold and robotic once painted. I conceived it as a robotic head/deathmask placed on the front, which works like a replacement head for the pilot. Just imagine the pilot within the torso, strapped with neuron transmitters and the like, so he experiences and controls the "Furious Knight"(Mix-up of furioso and dreadknight) as if it is his own body. This way he can function optimal on the battlefield, while being fully enclosed.

Besides the face mask looks way more intimidating than a helmet. (I tried both initially)

Also, I IMHO, it would be the worst idea *ever* to construct a fully enclosed and protective dreadknight, while leaving the drivers head exposed.... Like putting a target on your head while out on the battlefield, bad idea... 

Also thanks for all the reppage and kind words!

Cheers!

P.S. Some more detailed pictures will be added this week, maybe even tomorrow :victory:


----------



## Jacobite

That is brillaint - truely wonderful! Me thinks this could be a perfect concept for a True Scale Dread!

I'm loving seeing what people are doing to that Dread Knight, making it actually decent looking. + Rep


----------



## Midge913

Very nice conversion!


----------



## HorusReborn

som nice work here indeed! I like both models but this is a nice meshing of the two!


----------

